# Voice of America park



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone ever fish there? I understand it is a pay lake owned by the park? I'm always trying to find close pales to bank fish and I'm meeting someone there to try it out tomorrow and was curious how it was....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765 (May 26, 2013)

you talking about the one of tylersville in west chester?


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

OK for sunfish. Lots of Small Sunfish. 

Has some bass in but hard to catch from shore. Only luck I have had for bass is from a boat. Last time I was there, you could only fish from a boat or the south shore Only.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

I used to fish it while they were building the boat house. There were lots of bass and they were eager to bite. Was there right after they built the docks and observed a family of folks pulling them in on hot dogs and dropping them right into their cooler. It was already posted catch and release, i was so livid that i said something to them and took their license plate after they got skiddish from me taking pics of them. Reported to game warden, he had no interest. 
Really frustrating that there are @$$h0%3$ out there who are teaching another generation (there appeared to be 3 generations present) to rape and pillage our waterways for their own SELFISH short term gain.

I quit going after the non-enforcement and have not bought a park pass since. Good luck, they were in there.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

I suppose it's worth adding that i notified the game warden since no one was patroling this body of water at the time although it is operated by the Butler County parks. 
Still was incredibly frustrating to watch.


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

That's a real shame BigDaddy. Catching them on hot dogs too? That's just adding insult to injury.


----------



## TheRook (Jun 3, 2013)

Maninblk266 said:


> Anyone ever fish there? I understand it is a pay lake owned by the park? I'm always trying to find close pales to bank fish and I'm meeting someone there to try it out tomorrow and was curious how it was....


I fished there twice in the past week, and there are plenty of fish to catch. Not going to be anything big, but it is still a fun time. First night, I got 4 bass under 8 in using a crappie lure. Today I got a few blue gill on the same lure, and 5 decent size bass using a Texas rig.


----------



## TheRook (Jun 3, 2013)

B1gDaddyT said:


> I used to fish it while they were building the boat house. There were lots of bass and they were eager to bite. Was there right after they built the docks and observed a family of folks pulling them in on hot dogs and dropping them right into their cooler. It was already posted catch and release, i was so livid that i said something to them and took their license plate after they got skiddish from me taking pics of them. Reported to game warden, he had no interest.
> Really frustrating that there are @$$h0%3$ out there who are teaching another generation (there appeared to be 3 generations present) to rape and pillage our waterways for their own SELFISH short term gain.
> 
> I quit going after the non-enforcement and have not bought a park pass since. Good luck, they were in there.


It isn't catch and release anymore, although I think that's what most people still do.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

just like hamilton co park you have to have a sticker


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The bad part is that there is not any shade. Also, not only do you have to pay to park, but you also have to pay to fish.


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

Any good bank bass fishing spots in hamilton or butler that are free?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Maninblk266 said:


> Any good bank bass fishing spots in hamilton or butler that are free?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


use google maps and you will find about 100 or so. It isn't that hard to find the spots. Just have to put a little bit of effort into it. There is a free spot within a few 100 yards of VOA just have to be aware of your surroundings to see it.


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

I was actually hoping for something closer to the west side. West Chester is a hike for me. I live in Bridgetown 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I took the kids to mitchel memorial yesterday and it was elbow to elbow. And then the one clown who was catfishing parallel to the bank but about 25 yards from where he was standing. There aren't many rocket scientists coming from the west side of town.


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

I also took the kids up there yesterday. Catfish guys took up the majority of that side and nothing was biting. Not even blue gills for the little ones 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

The Ohio and GmR are close. Just tough finding good access spots 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have always seen catfish guys there and still have yet to see anyone catch a catfish there. I have actually done the best there in the days when it is hot as hell and that will keep some of the people away. West side sucks for ponds. What type of fishing you wanting to do? I can't help you with catfish but might be able to put you on a few bass over there.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Maninblk266 said:


> I was actually hoping for something closer to the west side. West Chester is a hike for me. I live in Bridgetown
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Campbell Lake Preserve is in Harrison right off of Kilby Rd. $2 to fish 4 lakes and the Whitewater River.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TRAILGATOR said:


> Campbell Lake Preserve is in Harrison right off of Kilby Rd. $2 to fish 4 lakes and the Whitewater River.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have always done best there out of my yak I have never done good off the bank there for some reason.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

why not just save your admission fee and drive a lil further to caesar creek - plenty of fish there


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

SamiFish said:


> why not just save your admission fee and drive a lil further to caesar creek - plenty of fish there


There's no fish in the dead sea.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

imalt said:


> There's no fish in the dead sea.


what? what about all these fantastic posts i've seen from OGFers who've been up there recently?

have you had a different experience with CC?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

SamiFish said:


> what? what about all these fantastic posts i've seen from OGFers who've been up there recently?
> 
> have you had a different experience with CC?


They are just messing with you. Trying to get you away from all the productive spots. Don't fall into the trap. The only thing you will catch at cc is a water skier. And I recomend heavy tackle for them. They will destroy you on some light gear.


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

Imalt looking for bass and crappie for the most part


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Maninblk266 said:


> Imalt looking for bass and crappie for the most part
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


check your pm's


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got it thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

imalt said:


> They are just messing with you. Trying to get you away from all the productive spots. Don't fall into the trap. The only thing you will catch at cc is a water skier. And I recomend heavy tackle for them. They will destroy you on some light gear.


"water skiers," eh? well, are they good to eat? i'll only load up on the heavy tackle if it's worth it


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Water skiers? If I can hook it and it puts up a fight, I'll fish for it...


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

imalt said:


> I have always done best there out of my yak I have never done good off the bank there for some reason.


I have had luck @ both bank & yak.
Personal Best Smallie from bank.
Personal Best Sauger from yak.
Caught more fish while yaking though.


----------

